# Does any canadian have this model here ???



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone... this one is an WASHBURN D2003S special edition limited. Mine is no.55 of 144... That is an limited rum model of 144. That one was built and ONLY sale in Canada. The rosette is amazing roman clock numbers. Fretboard inlay 2003 on the 12th fret. Back and side quilted ash maple.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

whoa...that looks pretty sick.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow! That is one stunning work of art lofu

How much did you pay for that beauty?


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah blue zombie... she's beautiful and she sound real nice too...
I've bought it in Rivière-du-Loup. I think that the retail price was something like 899$ can. plus taxes. But I've paid 500$ cash and trade an amp + an old guitar for this one. I really wanted her when I saw her in the store....


----------

